# Wetterdaten von OpenWeatherMap in der Automatisierung nutzen



## inray (8 Januar 2020)

Wetterdaten können in der Automatisierung eine wichtige Rolle für Optimierungen und für die Prozesssteuerung spielen!

Auf der Plattform von OpenWeatherMap können aktuelle Wetterdaten und Prognosen für jeden beliebigen Standort abgerufen werden (teils sogar kostenfrei). 
Über die mächtige *REST API* von OpenWeatherMap können die Wetterdaten auch automatisiert abgerufen und in andere Systeme übergeben werden. 

In unserem neuen Anleitungsartikel zeigen wir, wie mit wenigen Schritten per OPC Router die *Wetterdaten* in einen *SQL Server* und den *Telegram** Messenger* übergeben werden. Durch das Schreiben per *OPC UA *ist auch die Übergabe direkt in eine *SPS* möglich. 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen wünscht das Team von inray.


----------



## funkey (8 Januar 2020)

Vielen Dank!

Wir haben die besseren Ergebnisse mit https://darksky.net  als mit der OpenWeatherMap erreicht. 1000 Abfragen pro Tag sind frei und die Vorhersage ist mMn wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Januar 2020)

funkey schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Wir haben die besseren Ergebnisse mit https://darksky.net  als mit der OpenWeatherMap erreicht. 1000 Abfragen pro Tag sind frei und die Vorhersage ist mMn wirklich sehr gut.



So wie ich es sehe, muss man sich bei denen aber gleich mit Zahlungsinformationen anmelden?


----------



## funkey (9 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So wie ich es sehe, muss man sich bei denen aber gleich mit Zahlungsinformationen anmelden?


Bei uns hat sich die IT angemeldet, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass da keine Zahlungsinformationen eigegeben wurden.


Aus den FAQ


> Why can't I make more than 1,000 calls per day? ​If you have not added a credit card with us, you're bound by the free call limit of 1,000 per day. This limit automatically resets each day at midnight UTC.


----------



## inray (10 Januar 2020)

Danke @funkey! 
Scheint eine gute Alternative zu sein und auch mit schöner REST API. Das werden uns mal ansehen!

Viele Grüße vom inray-Team!


----------

